# Advice for a youngster



## katjo64 (Apr 3, 2017)

So I'm 17 and I'll graduate in October 2018. I'll then be 18 with an associate's degree. I've gotten a lot advice from my chefs like getting my bachelor's degree or moving and working for 6 months to a year and moving somewhere else and working 6 months to a year and so on and I'll be able to travel and get all the experience I can because I'm so young. Or people have also suggested going into the military and being a military chef. So I just wanted to get more advice and opinions please 
And if you guys suggest travelling, do you have any cities/states, resorts, or hotels you recommend?


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

What do YOU want to do? All the things you mentioned are good ideas. Each has positives and negatives. 
You would certainly learn a lot as a military cook but you would be in the military. If you don't want to be a soldier, don't do that. Travel for work is great for many reasons. Many cities have great restaurants hotels and you have the power of the Internet to look them up and learn which ones you might work in and something about the city you would live in. 
Continuing your education is always a good idea but you need to figure out how to do that without getting in to a lot of debt. 
And you should get a degree in a subject that interests you. 
Most important, you are only 17. There is a lot of time to figure this all out. You may discover you have other interests. That's okay too.


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

Accidental repost.


----------

